# SoapSupplies.net?



## FloridaSoaper (May 30, 2011)

Anyone ordered FO's from here? Any good ones? Thanks! Loving the flat rate shipping!


----------



## IanT (May 30, 2011)

I havent heard of that place, but I have ordered from here:

http://www.floridasoapsupplies.com/

And being that I assume you are in FL, shipping is next to nothing


----------



## lsg (May 30, 2011)

Haven't heard of them.  I usually order from Camden Grey.  I believe their prices are very competitive.


----------



## Healinya (May 30, 2011)

They are great  May I recommend green tea and cucumber, drakkar, pink sugar, heavenly, love spell.... I've used more, not all were my taste but they all behaved well (strawberry and chanpagne was the only one I had that overheated the first time)


----------



## FloridaSoaper (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! And thanks for the scent suggestions Healinya. I will also try the other local place in FL, def. I've ordered from Camden before, some of their base oils and eo's, but not fo's. Any good ones?? Thanks!!


----------



## lsg (May 31, 2011)

I have liked all the fragrance oils and essential oils that I have ordered from Camden Grey.


----------



## SoapPoopette (May 31, 2011)

Their *Green Tea & Willow, Blue Bonnet, Hawaiian Pikaki, Aloe, Spicy Apples & Peaches and Mediterranean Olive* were really nice to me along with the other ones previously mentioned.  HTH  

SoapPoopette 8)


----------



## Mr. Soap (Jun 11, 2011)

i order 90% of all my FO's from soapsupplies.net and have been doing that for years.  never had a bad one yet and the service is next to none.  just make sure you order enough to make the flat rate shipping work for you.  if you order 1 or 2 bottles you still pay the same rate!!  i usually order over $150 each time and it saves me a ton on shipping.  great supplier all the way around.


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Jun 11, 2011)

Mr. Soap said:
			
		

> i order 90% of all my FO's from soapsupplies.net and have been doing that for years.  never had a bad one yet and the service is next to none.  just make sure you order enough to make the flat rate shipping work for you.  if you order 1 or 2 bottles you still pay the same rate!!  i usually order over $150 each time and it saves me a ton on shipping.  great supplier all the way around.



Thanks Mr. Soap! I love the spicy apples and peaches - it smells amazing. I've tried the pink champagne one too but don't like that one quite as much, though it still smells good. I got all my colorants from here too and love them! Thanks for the good review


----------



## reallyrita (Jun 11, 2011)

This supplier has so many amazing scents.  I would have a hard time choosing my favorites.  If I could only have one, it would be White Ginger and Amber, but I would cry over Hawaiian Pikaki.  I have used so many of these FOs and reorder again and again.  The only one that disappointed me was Peach Gardenia.  It smelled deelish OOB but disappeared in the cured soap and also turned the soap an odd tan/beige color. However, I don't have any experience with the foody scents as I don't care for those in soap.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for mentioning this site.

I thought the liquid titanium dioxide sounded interesting plus they have a colorant listed as "Vine Ripe Red" which they state is a true red and non-bleeding. Has anyone used these colorants?

Also, are the FOs phthalate free?


----------

